#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE Advanced 2013 & Related Discussion >  >  IIT Guwahati btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel & campus

## raymayank

*
IIT Guwahati Year of Establishment:* 1994.

*IIT Guwahati Affiliation:* Deemed Government Institute.

*IIT Guwahati Admission:* JEE Mains & JEE Advaced.

*IIT Guwahati Cut Off 2012:* (The ranks mentioned are JEE 2012 ranks)

*Cut Off Rank*
*Closing Rank*

*Gen Candidate*
5834

*OPPH*
121

*OB*
3131

*OBPH*
158

*SC*
1579

*SCPH*
NA

*ST*
801

*STPH*
NA



*IIT Guwahati Branches In Engineering:*
BiotechnologyChemical EngineeringChemical Science and TechnologyCivil EngineeringComputer Science & EngineeringElectronics & Communication EngineeringElectronics and Electrical EngineeringEngineering PhysicsMathematics & ComputingMechanical Engineering*IIT Guwahati Fee Structure For Engineering 2013:* Total Fee INR 36,060/- Per Year.

*IIT Guwahati Fee Structure For Engineering 2013:* Total Fee INR 22,120/- Per Year.

*IIT Guwahati Placements 2012:
*
*Discipline*
*No. of StudentsRegistered*
*No. of StudentsPlaced*
*% of StudentsPlaced*
*AVG Sal in Rs Lakh Per Annum*

CSE
54
50
93
Rs 16.5 L

ECE
48
45
94
Rs 8.3 L

EEE
28
25
89
Rs 9.6 L

ME
55
50
91
Rs 7.4 L

CE
42
34
81
Rs 6.5 L

CL
28
24
86
Rs 7.6 L

BT
20
17
85
Rs 5.8 L



*IIT Guwahati Campus & Intra Facilities:*
*Campus*:  Indian Institute of Technology Guwahati, the sixth member of the IIT fraternity, was established in 1994. The academic programmer of IIT Guwahati commenced in 1995.


At present the Institute has eleven departments and three inter-disciplinary academic centers covering all the major engineering, science and humanities disciplines, offering BTech, BDes, MA, MDes, MTech, MSc and PhD programmers. Within a short period of time, IIT Guwahati has been able to build up world class infrastructure for carrying out advanced research and has been equipped with state-of-the-art scientific and engineering instruments.


Indian Institute of Technology Guwahatis campus is on a sprawling 285 hectares plot of land on the north bank of the river Brahmaputra around 20 kms. from the heart of the city. With the majestic Brahmaputra on one side, and with hills and vast open spaces on others, the campus provides an ideal setting for learning.


*Central library*: The Central Library, one of the important central facilities of the Institute, currently has a collection of over 1,17,000 items including 2605 subscribed online journals and magazines. 

*IIT Guwahati Hostel & Mess Facilities:*
Siang hostel came into being on July 2003 as the fourth gents hostel of IIT Guwahati. The name Siang follows the same revered tradition of naming hostels of IIT Guwahati after benevolent rivers of north-east India. Being the home of some of the M.Tech.,M.Sc., PhD. and Project Staffs of Civil, Mechanical, Computer Science, Electronics & Communication Engineering, Bio-Technology, Design, Mathematics, Physics, Chemistry, Humanities branches and various specializations of the Institute, Siang is reputed for its peaceful environment. A splendid green hill and a lake with playing birds adds elegance to the natural beauty of this uniquely (deep green) colored building, especially in summer sunsets. 

*IIT Guwahati Address:* IIT Guwahati, Assam 781039, India.

*IIT Guwahati Campus Virtual Tour:*








  Similar Threads: IIIT Guwahati btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities IIT Guwahati btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel & campus IIIT Guwahati btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities. IIT Guwahati btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel & campus ITM University- 2013  btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities

----------

